# How do you pack your gear/store it?



## Cheekysascha (May 19, 2017)

I've been preparing my gear for my next work trip and it got me thinking, how do you pack your gear? I'll attach some pictures below but I basically have been switching back and forth between dividing it in small divider bags with each having a setup and just having it all in one XL ICU, one bag carries a 1DX and my 70-200 2.8 is ii, one holds my 1DX mark 2 with a 24-70 2.8 ii and my main bag holds a 5DS, with a 16-35 2.8 iii, a 24mm 1.4 ii prime and a 35mm 1.4 ii prime, having it split up into it's own setups makes it so much easier to pack in my Tilopa and balance it with food, water or a jacket in the bag as well. 


And when i'm not using that I usually keep it in my XL fstop ICU.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 26, 2017)

It really depends on my shooting needs. I have a plethora of camera bags. 
If I'm doing landscape work, it's a large Lowepro back pack that can take a lot of kit. So a 8-15 fishy, TSe 17L, 16-35IIL, 24-70L, 70-200 f2.8 LIS II, 100LIS macro, plus filters, water, cleaning gear and extenders...plus 2 camera bodies and rain hoods. 
If it's wedding work, I have two bags. A main bag, with all my normal swap outs. I harness up with three cameras, each with a lens and the bag (which I park near by...like under the cake) has my swap outs. My 2nd bag is in the car and that's got the very occasional use lenses, like a Sigma 12-24. It's also got my back up cams and back up lenses. These bags come from the think tank Urban range.
I have a 3rd bag and that's a flash rig. So it's got 2 flashes, stands, remotes, brollies, boxes...every thing I need for a mobile light up. But it's not really a camera bag...it's a flasher bag and it only gets used for the 1st dance, reception dance and if something's gone really wrong with the weather for the formals / portraits.


----------

